# What color?



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

So I finished these up on photoshop and thought I would have some fun. Let's hear your vote and get an input on what color I should go out and buy.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Fourth or Last is my favorite :]


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

Purple or light blue look good =]


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I will have his leather halter regardless but I want to get a color for him as well and so far I am liking pink for him  be my girly man :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I LOVE the pink, Kelly!! Ohmygoodness... come in Sunday to the tack shop, I have some halters I have to show you.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

What an awesome way to see what looks good on them!!! I also LOOOVE the pink. I think burgandy looks awesome one black horses, and that's what I plan to get for my black boy


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

I personaly like the light blue. Pink is nice too.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> I LOVE the pink, Kelly!! Ohmygoodness... come in Sunday to the tack shop, I have some halters I have to show you.


I will be coming down to see you my dear!


----------



## Malorey (Aug 14, 2008)

Light Blue!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

GREEN!!!!!! I love green and it looks awesome on him!!!! i also like the yellow!!!!!!!!! The pink looks pretty cool as well!!


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

I like light blue! Red also looks really good on blacks!


----------



## GSJCCrider (Feb 17, 2009)

I like the purple or the pink.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I personally love the black one but the royal blue one also looks nice.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I love the light blue and green!! If I had to choose between the two I think I would go with light blue!


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

I love both the pink and green. The colors are vibrant against the black!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Pink and purple are the best!  sooo cute<3


----------



## Rashashea (Feb 13, 2009)

Have to say, he is just one of those guys who looks good in every color, you are a lucky lady.
Rasha


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I think the first one, the purple is stunning!!


----------

